# Swollen Stomach and pain



## caro8500 (May 4, 2010)

Had eggs out last Thursday and transfer of 2 embryos Sunday. My stomach has been really swollen and sore since ( I am unable to wear trousers) and I am getting bits of pain on and off sometimes on my left side, sometimes on my right and sometimes in the middle! Should I be concerned about this or is it normal and when should I expect things to settle down? How would you know if your ovary had become infected? Sure I'm just being paranoid but would have thought pain and swelling might have gone down by now. First IVF and finding it exciting but hard going


----------



## Suse14 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Caro, 

I had exactly the same swelling and pains from day after EC until about 5 days after ET, read a lot about it on FF and just kept drinking loads (and I mean loads) of water to try and stop OHSS (apparently the water fluches out the drugs). Took nearly the full 2ww to be back to normal, as was bloated throughout. If you are worried you could give your clinic a call for some reassurance.

Hope it starts to ease soon, and wishing you a speedy 2ww and a lovely BFP at the end of it!!

Suse


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

How many follicles did you have and how many eggs were collected ?  Have you been advised that you may be at risk of OHSS ?

Unfortunately it is pretty normal to feel bloated and sore following EC and then with the progesterone support (whatever you're on ?) during 2ww this can cause bloating too.

Whilst you do want to ensure you're drinking plenty of clear fluids/water....you definitely don't want to overdo it !  Drinking 2 litres a day should be sufficient but if there is any chance you may be at risk of OHSS then up this to around 3 litres.  

You must ensure that you pee out as much as you take in so no fluid retention.  The empty follicles will continue to fill with blood/fluid so you need to keep them flushed clear.  Your ovaries will have swollen during the stimming phase and then during EC they will have been poked and prodded around so it's no wonder they're feeling very tender and sore.

If you're concerned then do speak with your consultant/clinic for their professional advise.

Take care....and good luck
Natasha


----------



## caro8500 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for your replies and advice. 





Rang clinic this morning and they asked me to go in for a scan. Have enlarged ovaries and some fluid. They have taken bloods and are going to monitor things, as they have said OHSS possible even with my number of follicles and eggs(I Had 11 follicles and 8 eggs). Feel more reassured now and still keeping fingers crossed for BFP  


All the best for the future x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad to hear your clinic have given you some further monitoring although sorry to hear you're at risk of OHSS.  I've been at risk twice now (although alot more follicles/eggs....one time 28 follies and 19 eggs, the next time was 40+ follies and 30 eggs).

Make sure you drink around 3 litres of clear fluids/water a day...and pee out as much as drink.  Also ensure high level of protein in your diet and drink isotonic drinks such as Lucozade.  I did all these and despite being high risk OHSS, I only had mild symptoms and no full blown OHSS.

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------

